# Pirates of the Whaaaaat?



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Soon to be released Classic Pirates coming from Lindberg/Round 2 ? CultTVman Fantastic Modeling




Can the rest be far behind???
Denis


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

At last.......some Pirate based activity:grin2: (though oddly there's no word Pirate on the box).

Let's hope they release them all.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

That Cult pre-order price is quite awesome as well in a day of routine $30+ old kit releases............I wonder if even with all reference removed if Disney will raise a fit over simple resemblance alone?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I remember building that one! :thumbsup:


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Finally! Hopefully, they'll release the whole line AND the Haunted Mansion kits. Had a few of these kits including the one shown.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I had the "Crate opening with stabbing Skeleton" years ago and it was a great kit- the skeleton looked fantastic in flat white.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yay finally. I had this kit as a kid, too. It was one of the few (only?) pirate kits molded in brown instead of white plastic.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

finaprint said:


> That Cult pre-order price is quite awesome as well in a day of routine $30+ old kit releases............I wonder if even with all reference removed if Disney will raise a fit over simple resemblance alone?




It makes you wonder. Surely the word Pirates can't be copyrighted by Disney?


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Yaaaaay!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> It makes you wonder. Surely the word Pirates can't be copyrighted by Disney?


Highly doubt it. But, if they could, they surely would!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great news - hopefully good sales will ensure more releases.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> It makes you wonder. Surely the word Pirates can't be copyrighted by Disney?


Neither was Hunchback. Polar Lights has a history of being careful not to aggravate the Mouse.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Why does my mind keep whispering that line was originally from MPC. I don't recall Lindberg buying ad space in comic books and that's where I recall seeing them way back when. 

I await enlightenment


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

spock62 said:


> Highly doubt it. But, if they could, they surely would!




No doubt about that.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Todd P. said:


> Neither was Hunchback. Polar Lights has a history of being careful not to aggravate the Mouse.




Maybe it's got something to do with the imagery in conjunction with the actual words seeing as from what I've read the Pirates kits were based on Disney rides?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

SUNGOD said:


> Maybe it's got something to do with the imagery in conjunction with the actual words seeing as from what I've read the Pirates kits were based on Disney rides?


What is interesting, Disney changed their 'Pirates' ride to be more in line with the recent movies, so visually, these kits probably have zero in common with the franchise concept as it exists. 

Wait. Come on, some of you have to know the history here, did Lindberg do a line of 'knockofff' kits to ride the coattails of the original incarnation of the Pirates of the Caribbean ride? Similar to how many of their space kits had the flavor of the Von Braun/Disney/Strombeker kits?


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Round 2 has all the molds - they can issue the kits under any manufacturer's label they want since the own the Lindberg name and have a Jolly Roger series of kits right now it makes sense to issue these kits in that series. I doubt many of us care what they call them or who's manufacturer label they are issued in.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Cool! And priced right too! What other kits were made similar to these in this series? Is it the same series with the skeletons driving a hot-rod/pirate ship? I sort of remember some of these kits but never built them. This is pretty cool if its something like I remember!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

scooke123 said:


> Round 2 has all the molds - they can issue the kits under any manufacturer's label they want since the own the Lindberg name and have a Jolly Roger series of kits right now it makes sense to issue these kits in that series. I doubt many of us care what they call them or who's manufacturer label they are issued in.


All true. My interest is more in the vein of 'history' than 'calling them out' over putting the 'wrong' brand on them. 

But then again, don't you think people would have a stroke if Round 2 suddenly deciding that all Star Trek kits should carry the Lindberg or Hawk branding?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Steve H said:


> What is interesting, Disney changed their 'Pirates' ride to be more in line with the recent movies, so visually, these kits probably have zero in common with the franchise concept as it exists.
> 
> Wait. Come on, some of you have to know the history here, did Lindberg do a line of 'knockofff' kits to ride the coattails of the original incarnation of the Pirates of the Caribbean ride? Similar to how many of their space kits had the flavor of the Von Braun/Disney/Strombeker kits?




Yes it's a bit strange. Mind you I suppose it's only a mock up and maybe it will be different when they release it.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

scooke123 said:


> Round 2 has all the molds - they can issue the kits under any manufacturer's label they want since the own the Lindberg name and have a Jolly Roger series of kits right now it makes sense to issue these kits in that series. I doubt many of us care what they call them or who's manufacturer label they are issued in.





They could call them Bare Faced Liars and I wouldn't care.:smile2: As long as we get the kits.

I want the one with the giant crab most.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Steve H said:


> Why does my mind keep whispering that line was originally from MPC. I don't recall Lindberg buying ad space in comic books and that's where I recall seeing them way back when.
> 
> I await enlightenment


Yes, they were originally produced and released by MPC. Releasing them as Lindberg kits may simply be another way of avoiding any entanglements with The Mouse.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Steve H said:


> Why does my mind keep whispering that line was originally from MPC. I don't recall Lindberg buying ad space in comic books and that's where I recall seeing them way back when.
> 
> I await enlightenment


They were but Lindberg, Hawk, AMT, MPC and Polar Lights are now owned by Round 2 and are all under the same umbrella. There are other kits that have been moved from one brand to another to fit their marketing. Lindberg has a lot of pirate themed kits with ships, guns, a skull etc so it makes sense to put the PotC kits in the Lindberg stable.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

SUNGOD said:


> They could call them Bare Faced Liars and I wouldn't care.:smile2: As long as we get the kits.
> 
> I want the one with the giant crab most.


'Giant Crab"?
I must confess I do not know much about this product line. I bought the 'Stabbing Skeleton' kit on impulse from a local variety store and that is the only one I ma familiar with.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Steve H said:


> Why does my mind keep whispering that line was originally from MPC. I don't recall Lindberg buying ad space in comic books and that's where I recall seeing them way back when.
> 
> I await enlightenment


Yes! Those were originally MPC kits.


----------



## Styrene Dude (Feb 9, 2017)

scooke123 said:


> Round 2 has all the molds - they can issue the kits under any manufacturer's label they want since the own the Lindberg name and have a Jolly Roger series of kits right now it makes sense to issue these kits in that series. I doubt many of us care what they call them or who's manufacturer label they are issued in.



You got that right! They could call them Cap'n Boney's Crew and I'd still buy 'em!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Steve H said:


> All true. My interest is more in the vein of 'history' than 'calling them out' over putting the 'wrong' brand on them.
> 
> But then again, don't you think people would have a stroke if Round 2 suddenly deciding that all Star Trek kits should carry the Lindberg or Hawk branding?


I doubt it - wouldn't matter to me or most people who's brand name is on the box. The same people have all the molds anyway. I'm sure there are a few anal people who would be upset or think the world was ending if the Star Wars kits said issues by Hawk or whoever. Doesn't matter in the bigger scheme of things so long as they were still being issued. These aren't collector boxes so who cares so long as the contents have the kit you want to build.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Styrene Dude said:


> You got that right! They could call them Cap'n Boney's Crew and I'd still buy 'em!


Rule #34...

The Moonbus and Orion did fine without having '2001' on the boxes.

I don't care what it is called or under whose flag it is made- I do not keep the boxes anyway.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Richard Baker said:


> Rule #34...
> 
> The Moonbus and Orion did fine without having '2001' on the boxes.
> 
> I don't care what it is called or under whose flag it is made- I do not keep the boxes anyway.




I usually keep the boxes and flat pack them (apart from older more valuable kits where I keep the box as it is) but yes I don't think anyone really cares whether it has the names etc on the box. The box art can be nice without having Pirates written on it anyway.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Richard Baker said:


> 'Giant Crab"?
> I must confess I do not know much about this product line. I bought the 'Stabbing Skeleton' kit on impulse from a local variety store and that is the only one I ma familiar with.




I don't know a huge amount about them either but I've seen one kit with a giant crab menacing the pirates and I think there's a kit that has a big but smaller crab too.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Richard Baker said:


> 'Giant Crab"?
> I must confess I do not know much about this product line. I bought the 'Stabbing Skeleton' kit on impulse from a local variety store and that is the only one I ma familiar with.


That would be Fate of the Mutineers
POTC and HM models


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

I have both collections in entirety, they are some really cool kits. If they do them all I may even rebuy them. 

I suspect the organist from Haunted Mansion would be the hardest to get by Disney if they try as that one resembles clearly a figure from the park ride.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

As I have mentioned before, a lot of ex Disney kits have been reissued over the years with no mention of their original provenance. I suspect marketability and cost of getting the molds up and running is as much responsible for a kit's absence as licensing. Glencoe reissued the Disney TWA Moonliner kit without licensing, and Revell has reissued their Disney Peter Pan pirate ship several times. While not Disney items, Revell has also reissued all of the previously licensed Ed Roth models at a later date when the Roth l icense had expired. They just changed the names on the kits. For example, Brother Rat Fink became Sleazy Rider... same kit, just new name and no mention of Roth.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

One problem I've read with these kits though is the elastic bands rotting and breaking apart over time. How does one replace said bands?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> One problem I've read with these kits though is the elastic bands rotting and breaking apart over time. How does one replace said bands?


I only built a few of these kits way back when, but if I remember correctly replacing the rubber bands when they break would be difficult because they're usually sealed inside the body of one of the figures, and they are wrapped around pins in order to keep tension on them so they'll do what they're supposed to do when you push the button. As such, you would have to take the body apart in order to replace them properly.

I have three or four unbuilt original kits in my collection and was thinking of replacing the rubber bands with springs if I can find some in the right size, but I won't even know if that will work until I get around to building them.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Easiest way to deal wtih the bands is either replace them with a small spring that has loops on each end to go over the pegs, or cut the pegs back and add a bit of a hook to the end so you can slip the bands on and replace them.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> I only built a few of these kits way back when, but if I remember correctly replacing the rubber bands when they break would be difficult because they're usually sealed inside the body of one of the figures, and they are wrapped around pins in order to keep tension on them so they'll do what they're supposed to do when you push the button. As such, you would have to take the body apart in order to replace them properly.
> 
> I have three or four unbuilt original kits in my collection and was thinking of replacing the rubber bands with springs if I can find some in the right size, but I won't even know if that will work until I get around to building them.



This is the problem. It's great they're being repopped but it would be nice if they could do something so they're easy to replace.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> Easiest way to deal wtih the bands is either replace them with a small spring that has loops on each end to go over the pegs, or cut the pegs back and add a bit of a hook to the end so you can slip the bands on and replace them.



Sounds like it has potential but it's hard for me to imagine it without seeing the kit.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

SUNGOD said:


> It makes you wonder. Surely the word Pirates can't be copyrighted by Disney?


Why not, S.G.? They tried to own the Hunchback of Notre Dame. "Bellringer"...*tcha!*


----------



## Jimmy B. (Jul 21, 2016)

TAY666 said:


> That would be Fate of the Mutineers
> POTC and HM models


Didn't the Crab also make a Cameo in 'Ghost of the Treasure Guard'?


----------



## Jimmy B. (Jul 21, 2016)

aurora fan said:


> Cool! And priced right too! What other kits were made similar to these in this series? Is it the same series with the skeletons driving a hot-rod/pirate ship? I sort of remember some of these kits but never built them. This is pretty cool if its something like I remember!


AF - I think you're talking about the MPC Jolly Rodger (spelling intentional) designed by Harry Bradley.
I'd love to see that one released again as well


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

AWESOME! I just wish they were in reproduction boxes. But I guess they tried to make the photos look like the old boxes.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Mark McGovern said:


> Why not, S.G.? They tried to own the Hunchback of Notre Dame. "Bellringer"...*tcha!*




Good point. I didn't know that.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Jimmy B. said:


> Didn't the Crab also make a Cameo in 'Ghost of the Treasure Guard'?




That's the other one with the crab but it looks smaller than the FOTM crab.

https://www.scalemates.com/kits/609586-mpc-5006-ghost-of-the-treasure-guard


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

As I recall those kits each had a plastic pirate treasure coin... I still have a few of those laying around.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

And the pendants.


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

So, on their Facebook page Round2 confirmed they are looking at the tools for other kits in this series (I asked about Haunted Mansion too, they didn't say no ) to insure they are complete and workable. That was in response to my question if they will release all the Pirates kits. They also confirmed they didn't pay for the rights for the box art (so they could have used it if they wanted, apparently, so it exists still), so the boxes will likely be as shown on CultTVman's site. Too bad.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

i can deal with a new box (throw them out anyway). 

Actually, Revell has reissued some kits with reconstructed box arts. I believe Box Art Den and Rare Plane Detective helped them in recreating the art for some of their Renwal reissues. So, the original printing plates or whatever they need do not have to have survived.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

djnick66 said:


> i can deal with a new box (throw them out anyway).


Same here, deej. Anyway, who needs printing plates in this digital age? I have old buildups of the Haunted Mansion kits except for the Vampire's Midnight Madness. So there's one sale...:grin2:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm not bothered about them using the original art either as we'll get new boxes and it'll be interesting to see what they put on them. As long as we get the kits. That's the most important thing.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh my God, I have been WAITING to get my hands on this kit since it was first released!!! Back in the day, my brother and I got the one with the two skeletons on a life raft, fighting off a giant octopus, but THIS is the one I wanted. I have it on pre-order, now, and am considering how I can best display it to look like the vignette in the ride that features the skeleton at the wheel of the ghostly shipwreck!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The new box art was kind of craptacular but I don't care. Unless the art is somehow different from what has been shown now, it isn't very good.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> The new box art was kind of craptacular but I don't care...


Well, the kits themselves are pretty craptacular, so it works.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I've never seen the one with the octopus before. Cool (even if he looks a bit flat).


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The one thing I recall from every single one of these kits is that they are VERY fragile and a key part always broke. Usually the leg or spine.


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

djnick66 said:


> The new box art was kind of craptacular but I don't care. Unless the art is somehow different from what has been shown now, it isn't very good.


Yeah, as the kits themselves are fairly toy-like the real value, for me at least, comes from the nostalgia factor. I wished they would have paid for the artwork (on their Facebook page Round2 confirmed they could have but didn't). I would have paid a bit more for each kit for the original box art.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Maybe they're better off being made as static models without the working parts?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> Maybe they're better off being made as static models without the working parts?


That's how I built mine way back when. Even as a kid I knew trying to replace those rubber bands would be a major pain-in-the-you-know-what, so I never bothered with them and just glued those "moving" parts in a position I thought looked good.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> That's how I built mine way back when. Even as a kid I knew trying to replace those rubber bands would be a major pain-in-the-you-know-what, so I never bothered with them and just glued those "moving" parts in a position I thought looked good.





That's what I'll probably do also. Let's face it the movements probably aren't that spectacular anyway (unless I'm mistaken of course).


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

They aren't that spectacular. Plus after using them a couple times I doubt most would ever use that feature again. I plan on finding a good pose and gluing the parts together.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Anyone know the release date?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> Anyone know the release date?


The CultTVman site says 
"Just announced from Round 2!* This is a classic pirate kit, which should be available later in 2017.** It is part of the Lindberg line of Jolly Roger kits. ** More details to be announced.** Box art subject to change."

Denis


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Check out this Link For Great Info On this Kit.... Check out the Decal Sheet:surprise:

Lindberg Model kits: Jolly Roger Series: Hex Marks the Spot! | Collector Model

A BONUS pirate medallion and coin are also included. - See more at: http://www.collectormodel.com/round...ries-hex-marks-the-spot/#sthash.ZjSzVHWJ.dpuf

Denis


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I didnt go back to double check but I thought Tower Hobbies said late July or something like that


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> A BONUS pirate medallion and coin are also included.


They came in all the kits.
What I want to see is the plaque.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

TAY666 said:


> ...What I want to see is the plaque.


Hey, leave my teeth out of this.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The decal sheet alone makes up for the new box art (not that it bothers me one way or another, anyway). The decals will help detail out what can otherwise be fairly plain models. The idea of having stripes, patterns, etc. and the pirate flag is just great.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> The CultTVman site says
> "Just announced from Round 2!* This is a classic pirate kit, which should be available later in 2017.** It is part of the Lindberg line of Jolly Roger kits. ** More details to be announced.** Box art subject to change."
> 
> Denis




Cheers for that. Let's hope the others follow soon after.


----------

